# 2006 Sentra, jerks to accelarate and struggles to go uphill



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

My Sentra 1.8S Special edition has about 105,000 miles on it. When I am starting from zero and it is at 10-15mph, it jerks to go beyond that speed. 1st to 2nd gear if you need to talk in terms of manual tranny. But beyond that no problem in speeding upto 50mph or so.

Another thing is, it struggles to go uphill. 30mph is max it can go. Even on flat ground, I feel it isn't going beyond 50mph. In the past, beyond 60mph, it would rattle so I would never go beyond 60.

It has been to a mechanic but he thinks alls good. The car is stock, no modifications, spark plugs are due for change. I was thinking fuel filter may be an issue but could not find its location. It was mentioned at few places, its in the fuel pump. What do I need to check to figure out the problems?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## darktremor (Aug 19, 2016)

Any codes?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think what you really need is a new mechanic. Could be a number of things. Even something so basic as changing your engine air filter. You may want to read through different threads in the Sentra forum to get a handle on what might be the source of the problem(s).


----------



## moneyjohn (Feb 29, 2012)

No codes, at least no check engine light.
I have been to 3 different mechanics. I started doing some of the stuff myself now to see what could be the problem. I just changed engine air filter. It was rather clean, still, I changed it. I plan to change transmission fluid in a week. Then I am considering replacing fuel pump.
Will see how it goes then.


----------

